# good dvds for Kali



## mugs (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,

I need some advice, I study traditional jujutsu and BJJ and I have an interest in kali knife stick and empty hand but have no instuctors in my area.  Can anybody recommend a dvd series to begin with?

Thanks,

Kieran


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2007)

Are you sure tehre's no one in your area? Where are you?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 28, 2007)

*Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Filipino Martial Arts - General

Andrew Green
MT Technical Admin*


----------



## mugs (Apr 29, 2007)

Im in waterford in Ireland from what i can gather the closest instructor would be in the UK


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 29, 2007)

Ouch, that could  be a long travel time to practice.
Some of the FMA instructors have videos for sale  and some will travel for guest appearances or seminars  is it possible for you to have one of the local schools contact one of these instructor for a seminar


----------



## mugs (Apr 29, 2007)

We were thinking of getting a dvd series to start with and watching out for seminars in the UK.  I was looking at the Rick Tucci dvds on his website and I think he did a seminar in England last month.  There are so many dvds out there it's hard to know which way to go


----------



## oosh (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.seamaacademy.com/


These guys come highly recommended


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2007)

mugs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some advice, I study traditional jujutsu and BJJ and I have an interest in kali knife stick and empty hand but have no instuctors in my area. Can anybody recommend a dvd series to begin with?
> 
> ...


 
I think your best bet is to find some instructors with a couple hours drive and go and check out a few classes and see if it is for you first before spending alot of money on DVD's.  Once you start learning you will be able to make better choices on which DVD's to get in order to complement your ongoing instruction with a good instructor.  Good luck!


----------



## mugs (Apr 29, 2007)

good stuff oosh thanks


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2007)

Guro Rick Tucci makes some excellent DVDs.

But the problem with learning from DVDs is that it only takes a few moments to pick up mistakes and bad habits that will haunt you for years to come...getting between what your brain tells you to do and what you should be doing. 

If you can, try to find a school where you can train on a somewhat regular basis - even if it is one private lesson once per month - and then see if the instructor recommends any specific DVDs as a suppliment to the class program.  Some schools even create DVDs for their own students to use. The instructor may even be able to tailor his/her teachin style to adapt for how you are using videos as a supplimental guide.

Filipino Martial Arts are very efficient.  Many times it can only take a move or two to put a defender person can be successfully out of harms way...or in a position that overpowers his attacker.  However, these moves are very critical and need to be done with precision, as there is no way to "undo" them in a real fight.

Good luck to you and enjoy your training!


----------



## Selfcritical (Apr 30, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Guro Rick Tucci makes some excellent DVDs.
> 
> But the problem with learning from DVDs is that it only takes a few moments to pick up mistakes and bad habits that will haunt you for years to come...getting between what your brain tells you to do and what you should be doing.
> 
> ...



First thing to do would be to verify that there are no actual trainers in your area.

Second, definately don't cut back on training the things you DO have regular instruction for.

Third, find out if anyone in your area would be willing to train the drills with you. You can only really get basic mechanics and footwork without partnering up. I would suggest for weapons work trying to find someone who does some alive(ie sparring with resistance) weapons work in kendo, fencing, SCA, whatever, who will be willing to bang once you've both got basics down.


----------



## oosh (Apr 30, 2007)

"good stuff oosh thanks"

No probs, check those guys out they are rated highly


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 30, 2007)

mugs said:


> Im in waterford in Ireland from what i can gather the closest instructor would be in the UK


 
How far away are you from Cork?  I'll be in Glengariff (about an hour west of Cork) in the middle of July this year.  I'd be happy to come and teach a 4 hour seminar if you guys are interested.  

San Miguel Eskrima is a classical espada y daga style from Cebu.  Following is a link to representative clips:

http://www.northshoreac.com/san_miguel_video.htm

Pat O'Malley and Krishna Godhania would be good contacts for seminars in the U.K. - just google their names and you'll come up with information.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## mugs (Apr 30, 2007)

Selfcritical said:


> First thing to do would be to verify that there are no actual trainers in your area.
> 
> Second, definately don't cut back on training the things you DO have regular instruction for.
> 
> Third, find out if anyone in your area would be willing to train the drills with you. You can only really get basic mechanics and footwork without partnering up. I would suggest for weapons work trying to find someone who does some alive(ie sparring with resistance) weapons work in kendo, fencing, SCA, whatever, who will be willing to bang once you've both got basics down.


 
My problem exactly if you could call it that. I already train six hours a week in jujutsu and enjoy it to much to consider cutting back and with three young kids time is limited.

I don't want to make any commitments I cant keep



I have somone to train with my jujutsu instructer but like me his time is limited. so we wanted to familurise ourselves with kali at our own pace i.e ( dvds and atending seminars when we can)without commiting to any paticuler style or organization until we can give it our full atention.

Mugs


----------



## mugs (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks ill mention your offer to my instructor maybe we could work something out. We are about one and a half hours east of Cork. What brings you to Ireland, buisness or pleasure.

Thanks,
Mugs


----------



## mugs (Apr 30, 2007)

m


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 30, 2007)

mugs said:


> Thanks ill mention your offer to my instructor maybe we could work something out. We are about one and a half hours east of Cork. What brings you to Ireland, buisness or pleasure.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mugs


 
Pleasure - Vacation with my family.  All subject to my wife's approval, of course, but I don't see how she wouldn't like shopping for crystal...

Best,

Steve


----------



## forceanchors (May 1, 2007)

Check out www.atienzakali.com

we have an authorized training group in Galway.

http://www.seamaacademy.com/

Seth


----------



## mugs (May 1, 2007)

Hey Steve,

I had a chat with my instructor and we would be happy to have you teach a seminar for us, providing you get the ok from your wife of course!!

I sent you a PM with my email address and a couple of questions hope you don't mind

Thanks,

Mugs


----------



## mugs (May 2, 2007)

forceanchors said:


> Check out www.atienzakali.com
> 
> we have an authorized training group in Galway.
> 
> ...


 
Hey forceanchors,

I have been looking at the site for a couple of days now and will probably send them an email see what happens.

Thanks much appreciated. 

Mugs


----------



## lhommedieu (May 3, 2007)

mugs said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I had a chat with my instructor and we would be happy to have you teach a seminar for us, providing you get the ok from your wife of course!!
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good.  I sent you a PM but if you would like my email address it is:

lhommedieu@hotmail.com

There's a group up in Dublin with John Hoey that you may be interested in talking to as well.  I think that he is going to PM you.

Best,

Steve


----------

